
Climate Risk in the Housing Market Has Echoes of Subprime Crisis - gdubs
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/27/climate/mortgage-climate-risk.html
======
devicetray0
This article doesn't contain the word "insurance" once. As mortgages require
home insurance, why do the banks suddenly feel uncomfortable lending to
coastal areas? The article does not address this.

~~~
masterj
If the risk goes up as the science says it will, insurance rates will either
have to rise substantially, or the insurer will lose lots of money to claims
and potentially fail.

Insurance will also not protect banks from stranded assets if the perceived
value of coastal real estate plummets and people abandon them as we saw in the
housing crisis.

